# Help? William Barclay "The daily study bible"



## Shane

I have two of William Barclay's commentaries bought a while back. I have started going through his commentary on Romans.

I dont know much about him but I read in a Theology Dictionary that he was more a "Liberal Evangelical" which sets some alarm bells off.

Thanks for the Help

?


----------



## Ivan

> _Originally posted by Shane_
> I have two of William Barclay's commentaries bought a while back. I have started going through his commentary on Romans.
> 
> I dont know much about him but I read in a Theology Dictionary that he was more a "Liberal Evangelical" which sets some alarm bells off.
> 
> Thanks for the Help
> 
> ?



I'm not sure what you want to know about Barclay. 

However, I find his work to be more devotional in nature. There a few gems to mine from his work, but they are far and few between and I think hardly worth the effort.

Generally speaking I would give him a 

Sorry.


----------



## Shane

Thanks Ivan.

He is highly thought of in some reformed circles around my home town. Hopefully somone else can shed a bit of light on his theological stance.


----------



## Shane

*New Info*

I have been looking around on the net and found this article. 

http://www.auburn.edu/~allenkc/barclay1.html

This looks seriously wrong to me. If a guy believes this can we trust a commentary or devotion from him?


----------



## Puritan Sailor

Read his comments on Romans 9. You'll see he's a liberal.


----------



## RamistThomist

"If a guy believes this, can we trust him?"
I trust him as far as I can throw him. His argumentation is ridiculous, to put it ver nicely. As Paul would say, he is not critical of his own assumptions (liberals never are). If you can find his "work" at about a dollar a copy, go ahead and get it. He has some good background information, but I would never use him for anything serious. He was a universalist and did not believe that God wanted accidents to happen. I have read his two volumes on John and his two volumes on Revelation. There much food for thought there, but go to him LAST. He has a weak view of the Atonement, God, Miracles, Scripture. Sort of to mock him, PhD students now do dissertation on Barclay's presuppositions against the miraculous.


----------

